# Furacões em Portugal



## ABatalha (9 Jun 2007 às 11:50)

JORNAL DE NEGÓCIOS 9/6/2007

Começou a época dos furacões no oceano Atlântico. Peter Hoeppe, cientista-chefe da Munich RE, uma das maiores resseguradoras do Mundo, lança o alerta de que 2007 possa ter alguns dos piores furacões de sempre, o que terá grande impacto no preço do petróleo e nos custos das seguradoras. *Numa visão a longo-prazo, este cientista afirmou à Bloomberg que é possível que Lisboa comece a ser fustigada por furacões, fruto do aquecimento global.*

Peter Hoeppe, sobrevivente do tsunami que matou 229 mil pessoas na Ásia e África a 26 de Dezembro de 2004, considera que a época de furacões no oceano Atlântico será pior que o habitual, com as indemnizações a serem pagar pelas seguradoras a poderem superar a média de 20 mil milhões de dólares (15 mil milhões de euros) dos últimos sete anos. A probabilidade de uma grande tempestade entrar em território norte-americano e afectar uma das grandes cidades do Sul é grande, revelou o cientista. 

Recorde-se o furacão Katrina, que, em Agosto de 2005, levou à inundação de New Orleans e destruiu várias plataformas de exploração de petróleo no Golfo do México, o que levou as seguradoras a pagarem prémios de 40 mil milhões de dólares e o petróleo a atingir o seu valor mais alto de sempre, até à altura, nos 70,85 dólares. O cientista afirma que, apesar de tudo, os EUA tiveram sorte pelo Katrina não ter atingido New Orleans com a máxima força.

As condições para que o número e a força dos furacões se multiplique são várias: aumento da temperatura das águas do mar e as alterações climáticas provenientes do efeito de estufa. O cientista da Munich RE, que lidera uma equipa que tenta antecipar catástrofes naturais para depois aconselhar as seguradoras, *considera que as alterações climáticas poderão levar a que Lisboa, nos próximos 20 anos, comece a ser atingida por furacões.* 

As outras previsões incluem uma tempestade no Golfo do México que custe 100 mil milhões de euros às seguradoras, mais do dobro do custo do Katrina, o aumento das temperaturas na Europa e mais tempestades no Mar Mediterrâneo


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2007 às 16:19)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*

Furacões em Lisboa, mas só uma dúvida será mais pela sua localização geográfica do que com a temperatura da água do mar, já que o Algarve tem a àgua do mar mais quente do que Lisboa, e já tivemos o furacão "Vince" que passou ao largo da costa algarvia em 2005.  
gostaria de saber a vossa opinião


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 16:28)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Furacões em Lisboa, mas só uma dúvida será mais pela sua localização geográfica do que com a temperatura da água do mar, já que o Algarve tem a àgua do mar mais quente do que Lisboa, e já tivemos o furacão "Vince" que passou ao largo da costa algarvia em 2005.
> gostaria de saber a vossa opinião



Ele fala de Lisboa como nos falamos de Portugal... 
A referência a Lisboa deve-se apenas por ser a capital e possivelmente também uma referência à concentração de população, porque aqui se as condições são favoráveis a Lisboa mais o são à Madeira e o Algarve.. os Açores nem falo, porque neste momento já recebem furacões com alguma frequência...
E também no Mundo Lisboa deve ser das únicas cidades mais conhecidas de Portugal, embora muitas pessoas pensem que é uma cidade de España...


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2007 às 16:29)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Furacões em Lisboa, mas só uma dúvida será mais pela sua localização geográfica do que com a temperatura da água do mar, já que o Algarve tem a àgua do mar mais quente do que Lisboa, e já tivemos o furacão "Vince" que passou ao largo da costa algarvia em 2005.
> gostaria de saber a vossa opinião




Sim é só em Lisboa porque o resto é deserto, não há problema  
Isto para não falar na Madeira que com latitudes tão a norte de certeza que está a salvo dos furacões


----------



## Rog (9 Jun 2007 às 16:32)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*



Minho disse:


> Sim é só em Lisboa porque o resto é deserto, não há problema
> Isto para não falar na Madeira que com latitudes tão a norte de certeza que está a salvo dos furacões



Será que eles sabem realmente onde fica Lisbon no mapa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2007 às 16:33)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*

tens toda a razão rogpacheco, já conheci pessoas que pensavam que o algarve pertencia a marrocos   , a única coisa boa é que as mulheres aqui andam sem véu


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2007 às 18:59)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*

_



			Numa visão a longo-prazo, este cientista afirmou à Bloomberg que é possível que Lisboa comece a ser fustigada por furacões, fruto do aquecimento global
...
considera que as alterações climáticas poderão levar a que Lisboa, nos próximos 20 anos, comece a ser atingida por furacões.
		
Clique para expandir...

_
Algum alarmismo.
Não há nada a nível cientifico que suporte hoje tal afirmação. Por um lado se água está mais quente teoricamente existem mais ciclones, por outro há indícios que com o aquecimento global aumenta o windhsear que afecta o desenvolvimento dos furacões. E a climatologia da área é muito limitada, apenas é de confiança desde a era dos satélites.


_



			O cientista afirma que, apesar de tudo, os EUA tiveram sorte pelo Katrina não ter atingido New Orleans com a máxima força.
		
Clique para expandir...

_
Os EUA não tiveram sorte nenhuma, tiveram azar ora. Face ao que aconteceu, era irrelevante o Landfall ter sido categoria 5, as categorias actuais tem a ver com o vento e discute-se que deveriam ser revistas pois há furacões categoria 3 que causam storm surges maiores que outros de categoria 5, depende de muita coisa (como fundos marinhos, campo do vento no oceano, largura do furacão,etc) 
O problema do Katrina foi a dimensão do Katrina (ocupava quase todo o Golfo do México), gerou um storm surge medonho e transportava muita quantidade de água e finalmente o facto de New Orleans estar abaixo do nível do mar.


----------



## Hawk (9 Jun 2007 às 21:06)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*

Sei que este não é um site de futurologia e o assunto que aqui vou questionar depende de muitas variáveis, mas há algo que sempre me deixou intrigado:

As pessoas em geral têm como maior referência a nível de fortes tempestades os Estados Unidos. Estamos habituados a ver imagens de completa devastação em algumas cidades americanas, mas por muitas vezes esquecemos que nos EUA nem tudo são rosas e algumas cidades têm construções absolutamente precárias.

A questão que vos ponho é a seguinte: quais os reais efeitos que teria um furacão de força 4 ou 5 nas nossas ilhas, em Lisboa ou qualquer outra cidade continental? Será que veríamos aquelas imagens de devastação como vimos quando foi o Katrina? 

È que tivemos o exemplo do furacão Gordon que ainda passou com relativa força nos Açores e praticamente nem deixou marcas. Também o Vince passou ao largo da Madeira e do Algarve e nada provocou...

Bem sei que não somos infalíveis e que nunca passamos por algo que os americanos passam. Mas se passássemos...estariamos melhor ou pior preparados? As imagens de devastação seriam semelhantes?


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2007 às 21:37)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*

Muitas vezes os maiores estragos são provocados não tanto pelo vento, mas pela água. Nas últimas décadas, em Portugal, o fenómeno meteorológico que provocou mais estragos foi, muito provavelmente, o episódio de cheia rápida em Novembro de 1967, na região da grande Lisboa. Terá provocado mais de 500 mortos. Foi uma grande catástrofe e nem sequer foi provocada por um Furacão, muito menos de categoria 4 ou 5.


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*

E o Delta passou relativamente a meio termo entre a Madeira e as Canárias (mas um pouco mais perto de Canárias) e na Madeira não foram sentidos ventos ou chuva de valores anormais. 
Porque o vento não ocorre de igual forma em todas as frentes da tempestade, e igual situação poderá ter ocorrido com o Gordon, a parte mais intensa do furacão podia nem ter chegado a terra. 
Depois só tenho a concordar com o Dan, nestes casos o pior seria as inundações, apesar do vento assim tão forte destruir muitos telhados e a chuva encarregava-se do resto do prejuizo.. 
No final, veriamos que um furacão em cat 1, 2... por cá e nos EUA não teriam assim tanta diferença nos prejuizos, com uma diferença que eles estão muito mais preparados, basta ver aquando dos tornados que possuem caves no subsolo. E nos o que temos.. estacionamentos que com chuvas um pouco mais moderadas ficam com água a meia parede... quando não pelo tecto.
E acredito que uma larga percentagem da população port. não saberia o que fazer em caso de um furacão..


----------



## RMira (12 Jun 2007 às 09:59)

*Furacões na costa portuguesa*

Já se havia comentado esta situação mas...

"*Portugal poderá ter furacões *

FILOMENA NAVES     

Com o aquecimento global, o Atlântico poderá ter mais tempestades 
Chegou a temer-se um furacão, mas quando chegou à costa Norte de Portugal, no Outono de 2005, o Vince já era só tempestade tropical. Choveu muito, o vento foi um pouco mais forte, e pronto. Mas para Peter Hoeppe, cientista sénior da Munich Re, a maior resseguradora (seguradora de seguradoras) do mundo, o Vince foi sobretudo um sinal. O de que Portugal e a Europa poderão estar na rota dos furacões, nos próximos 20 anos. 

A culpa, diz o especialista, é das alterações climáticas e o facto de o Vince ter existido - e de ter chegado à Península Ibérica - é a melhor demonstração de que algo está a acontecer nas águas do Atlântico em consequência do aquecimento global. 

Para Hoeppe, além das crescentes perdas humanas que estes fenómenos climáticos acarretam, os prejuízos, que nesta última década dispararam, e que ele prevê que continuem a crescer, são uma verdadeira dor de cabeça.

Em entrevista à Bloomberg, citada pela Lusa, o especialista da Munich Re prevê que nos próximos 20 anos um tempestade pode originar perdas de 74 mil milhões de euros.

Para se perceber a dimensão que os prejuízos já estão a assumir, aqui um exemplo avançado pelo especialista da Munich Re. Em 2004, o estado da Flórida foi atingido por quatro furacões de grande intensidade numa única temporada, o que por si só foi um recorde absoluto desde que os Estados Unidos fazem registos de furacões. Os custos ascenderam a cerca de 70 mil milhões de euros - outro recorde.

Com o aquecimento global a acontecer e os seus efeitos a tomarem conta do planeta, Hoeppe prevê que a situação vai piorar. É que uma das condições essenciais para a formação de furacões é o aquecimento das águas superficiais do oceano. E isso, dizem os cientistas, já está a acontecer. Foi essa tendência, aliás, que esteve associada ao número e intensidade excepcionais dos furacões no Atlântico, em 2004.

Sobre a próxima temporada, o especialista da resseguradora alemã acredita que ela pode ser a mais intensa de sempre porque este ano, justamente, não está a ocorrer o El Niño no Pacífico. 

El Niño é um fenómeno climático cíclico, que ocorre a intervalos de três a cinco, ou sete, anos no Pacífico e que se caracteriza por um aquecimento superficial rápido das águas naquele oceano, com repercussões no clima global. "Nos anos em que ocorre El Niño não se formam tantos furacões no Atlântico, como aconteceu, aliás, no ano passado", explicou ao DN Ricardo Trigo, investigador do Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa.

Hoeppe, diga-se, não costuma enganar-se nas suas previsões. Este inverno previu uma grande tempestade na Europa, depois de observar que havia menos neve na região devido às temperaturas amenas. Não se enganou. Em Janeiro, a tempestade Kyrill varreu a Europa, deixando 40 mortos pelo caminho, na Grã-Bretanha, França e Alemanha." _in Diário de Notícias de 10 de Junho de 2007.  _


----------



## RMira (12 Jun 2007 às 09:59)

*Furacões em Lisboa*

Já se havia comentado esta situação mas...

"*Portugal poderá ter furacões *

FILOMENA NAVES     

Com o aquecimento global, o Atlântico poderá ter mais tempestades 
Chegou a temer-se um furacão, mas quando chegou à costa Norte de Portugal, no Outono de 2005, o Vince já era só tempestade tropical. Choveu muito, o vento foi um pouco mais forte, e pronto. Mas para Peter Hoeppe, cientista sénior da Munich Re, a maior resseguradora (seguradora de seguradoras) do mundo, o Vince foi sobretudo um sinal. O de que Portugal e a Europa poderão estar na rota dos furacões, nos próximos 20 anos. 

A culpa, diz o especialista, é das alterações climáticas e o facto de o Vince ter existido - e de ter chegado à Península Ibérica - é a melhor demonstração de que algo está a acontecer nas águas do Atlântico em consequência do aquecimento global. 

Para Hoeppe, além das crescentes perdas humanas que estes fenómenos climáticos acarretam, os prejuízos, que nesta última década dispararam, e que ele prevê que continuem a crescer, são uma verdadeira dor de cabeça.

Em entrevista à Bloomberg, citada pela Lusa, o especialista da Munich Re prevê que nos próximos 20 anos um tempestade pode originar perdas de 74 mil milhões de euros.

Para se perceber a dimensão que os prejuízos já estão a assumir, aqui um exemplo avançado pelo especialista da Munich Re. Em 2004, o estado da Flórida foi atingido por quatro furacões de grande intensidade numa única temporada, o que por si só foi um recorde absoluto desde que os Estados Unidos fazem registos de furacões. Os custos ascenderam a cerca de 70 mil milhões de euros - outro recorde.

Com o aquecimento global a acontecer e os seus efeitos a tomarem conta do planeta, Hoeppe prevê que a situação vai piorar. É que uma das condições essenciais para a formação de furacões é o aquecimento das águas superficiais do oceano. E isso, dizem os cientistas, já está a acontecer. Foi essa tendência, aliás, que esteve associada ao número e intensidade excepcionais dos furacões no Atlântico, em 2004.

Sobre a próxima temporada, o especialista da resseguradora alemã acredita que ela pode ser a mais intensa de sempre porque este ano, justamente, não está a ocorrer o El Niño no Pacífico. 

El Niño é um fenómeno climático cíclico, que ocorre a intervalos de três a cinco, ou sete, anos no Pacífico e que se caracteriza por um aquecimento superficial rápido das águas naquele oceano, com repercussões no clima global. "Nos anos em que ocorre El Niño não se formam tantos furacões no Atlântico, como aconteceu, aliás, no ano passado", explicou ao DN Ricardo Trigo, investigador do Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa.

Hoeppe, diga-se, não costuma enganar-se nas suas previsões. Este inverno previu uma grande tempestade na Europa, depois de observar que havia menos neve na região devido às temperaturas amenas. Não se enganou. Em Janeiro, a tempestade Kyrill varreu a Europa, deixando 40 mortos pelo caminho, na Grã-Bretanha, França e Alemanha." _in Diário de Notícias de 10 de Junho de 2007.  _


----------



## bluejay (12 Jun 2007 às 13:35)

*Re: Furacões na costa portuguesa*

Não entendo qual o grande drama. Embora sejam situações não muito comuns o Vince não foi uma situação inédita.






Tivemos o Jeanne em 98, o Irene em 81, o Gordon, o Vince ....


----------



## ABatalha (13 Jun 2007 às 09:48)

*Re: Furacões em Lisboa*

A questão é que o cientista prevê que nos próximos 20 anos passem mais por cá e, mais fortes. 

Veremos...


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

*Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*

Foi publicado na BAMS um estudo sobre um evento de 1842. O estudo reconstroi a partir de documentos, registos e testemunhos o trajecto e intensidade do que terá sido um ciclone tropical com um trajecto muito parecido com o Furacão Vince de 2005 mas provavelmente de intensidade superior. 

O ciclone chegou à Madeira na noite de 27 de Outubro de 1842 prolongando-se os seus efeitos até ao final da manhã do dia seguinte, tendo sido na altura a pior tempestade na Madeira desde 1803. No dia 28 afectou a costa africana e no dia seguinte afectou o sul da pensínsula com ventos de grande intensidade e mar agitado.
Na Baía de Cadiz vários navios afundaram e quatro dezenas foram danificados. Há registos de estragos da Andaluzia à Extremadura. Registos de estações meteorológicas no interior de Espanha sugerem uma ainda significativa transição extratropical no interior da península após o landfall.













*A HISTORICAL ANALOG OF 2005 HURRICANE VINCE*
http://ams.allenpress.com/archive/1520-0477/89/2/pdf/i1520-0477-89-2-191.pdf

*El huracán Vince, que afectó a España en 2005, tuvo un precedente en 1842*
http://www.abc.es/20080519/sociedad-educacion/huracan-vince-afecto-espana_200805190253.html


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*

É interessante saber que já tinha ocorrido um evento bastante semelhante ao Vince.


----------



## psm (23 Mai 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*

É de facto bastante interessante.
Só faço uma pergunta.
Qual deve ser o periodo de retorno?


----------



## Ike (9 Set 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*

O tópico há muito que está "morto" mas andava no arquivo do Weather Underground a ver os Ciclones Tropicais de anos anteriores apenas por curiosidade, onde para além dos nomes aparece um mapa com a trajectória de cada um e encontrei a Jeanne em 1998.  Chegou a Portugal como uma Depressão mas chegou a ser um Furacão de Cat. 2. 






Provavelmente não é novidade...mas mesmo assim não deixa de se enquadrar neste tópico.

EDIT: Estive a ver, chegou a Portugal como "Extratropical Storm"...se calhar não será um bom exemplo.


----------



## adiabático (9 Set 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*

Quem é que se lembra do Gordon, o furacão que atravessou os Açores como um Categoria 1, fintando pelo meio de todas as ilhas quase como por "milagre"? Não me recordo se foi no ano passado ou em 2006... Não chegou a atingir a Península? Com que classificação?


----------



## Ike (10 Set 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*



adiabático disse:


> Quem é que se lembra do Gordon, o furacão que atravessou os Açores como um Categoria 1, fintando pelo meio de todas as ilhas quase como por "milagre"? Não me recordo se foi no ano passado ou em 2006... Não chegou a atingir a Península? Com que classificação?



O exemplo que dei da Jeanne não é um bom exemplo.  Ela chegou já a Portugal como extra tropical, ao contrário do Vince que chegou como depressão. A ilustração induz em erro.  Em 1987 a Arlene também chegou a Portugal já na mesma situação, como extra tropical.

Quanto ao Gordon passou pelos Açores em Cat. 1 em 2006 mas não chegou a atingir a Península. Na pág. 4 do deste fórum ainda encontras o tópico.


----------



## adiabático (10 Set 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*

Inesquecível Gordon... Foi um dos tópicos mais participados de sempre, logo nos primeiros tempos! Agora, sim, lembro-me vagamente de que acabou por nos vir alguma chuva na cauda do ciclone... Ficámos com a melhor parte, nas ilhas britânicas fez estragos...


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 00:46)

*Re: Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*

Como extra-tropicais houve umas quantas. Deixo a lista de tudo o que passou por aqui mais perto, mas o tipo de sistema que cá chegou variou bastante, desde a extra-tropical em dissipação, ou os restos duma extratropical que interagiram com um cavado e uma ULL em formação próxima daqui, e finalmente ao caso do Vince que foi mesmo depressão tropical. Destes casos todos  pelas imagens de satélite que analisei o Jeanne de 1998 é capaz de ter sido o mais interessante de todos os sistemas, para mim claro, bem mais que o Vince ou o Gordon, o Gordon para além dos Açores nada teve que me despertasse especial atenção, falando do continente claro. O Bob de 1991 também seria algo que me fascinaria um pouco se fosse hoje. Pelo que se alguém tiver memórias desses tempos, especialmente da Jeanne, que partilhe.

Para além dos casos que listo em baixo, há uma série de outros que eu e o Rog em tempos andámos a estudar, pois há uma série de tempestades que se calhar aos critérios actuais também teriam direito a nome, sobretudo algumas com características subtropicais, visto que só desde 2004 se dá nome oficial a essas. Por exemplo a conhecida tempestade de Outubro de 1993 na Madeira  para mim foi uma depressão que adquiriu características tropicais embora na literatura não seja definida como tal.


*Dolly 1953*














*Chloe 1967*














*Irene 1981*


















*Arlene 1987*






















*Bob 1991*




















*Frances 1992*




















*Jeanne 1998*






















*Vince 2005*






























*Gordon 2006*


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

*Re: Furacão de 1842 na Madeira e Península Ibérica*

Bem, eu recordo-me bem dum ciclone na minha infância, a coisa mais forte que vi até hoje.
Lembro-me de ter derrubado QUASE TODAS as árvores do jardim da Lapa que eram grandes plátanos. Lembro-me durante anos que ficaram lá umas 4 árvores plantadas depois a crescer de novo,muito mais baixas que as que não caíram.
Lembro-me de ver as ruas inundadas e muito vento dentro da casa da minha avó. Ajudou ao meu actual gosto pela meteorologia!
E lembro-me dum outro também por essa altura, ano antes ou depois.

Provavelmente foi o Arnete 87, Bob 91 ou Frances 92.
Alguém do Porto se lembra?
Ou sabe qual foi?

Da Jeanne 1998 tenho uma vaga memória de temporal no norte, uma grande descida da pressão (na altura já fazia registos) e que tinha passado no sul (tenho que ver os registos velhos de novo)

Mas lembro-me de uma tempestade extra-tropical que passou em Braga algures em 2001 ou 2002, creio, alguém pode confirmar qual era?
Lembro-me de assistir ao ventos muito fortes e sustentados e que eram quentes em combinação com a chuva. Lembro-me que chegou ao final duma tarde e muita gente estava já alertada.

Situação idêntica foi o Gordon mas que me acordou numa madrugada em Braga (também já o esperava). Acordei com vidros a partirem-se na casa ao lado e tudo estava a ir pelo ar. Ainda à meteolouco saí de casa (eram cinco ou seis) e apanhei o ventinho tempestuoso muito forte e sustentado e que mais uma vez era quente e com grande carga de água. Muitos ramos de árvore foram arrancadas. 

O Gordon, o de 2001 ou 2002 e o de 87, 91 ou 91 são os que me ficaram gravados na memória. O Gordon e o da minha infância foram os mais fortes.


----------

